# New Memeber :)



## bouchie11982 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hello, I am new here and was referred here by a current member on this forum. I am a BIG feline lover along with everyone on here as well


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## courtneywoah (Sep 4, 2007)

Welcome! I am new as well but its been fun so far! Hope you have fun and learn a lot!


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome fellow Western Massachusetts'er (?) I'm originally from Miami so I'm not sure about that one, anyways, welcome!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! What kind of cat(s) do you have? You must know we'll be needing pictures in Meet My Kitty.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome, fellow New Englander! Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

welcome! you'll love it here


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, and welcome! Yes, we love pictures!


----------



## bouchie11982 (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks for the welcome everyone! and fellow new englanders  oh goodness, i have soooo many pictures of my baby. i'll ave to pick out the cute ones. i only have one kitty who's 18, got him from what used to be the old MSPCA before it relocated. I also have a shepard/husky mix who's 14 (she's a BIG BIG baby, but love her to death)

EDIT: i didn't realize how big my signature was pps: what are the sizes (pixels) for the signature??


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

The signature rules are here :wink: : http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7783 Cute kitty you got there  .


----------



## bouchie11982 (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks for the link DesnBaby but it totally distorts the pictures im trying to use  can anyone resize it for me??


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome  . If you go here I can make a signature for you if you like, just give me the pictures and details such as colours, etc.  : http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... sc&start=0


----------



## bouchie11982 (Sep 8, 2007)

ah cool thanks  yea i just sent a reply to there.


----------



## bouchie11982 (Sep 8, 2007)

oh wait, let me try with photoshop. i forgot i have it on my computer.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Hello and welcome I am donna owned proudly by the Incredible Four and my big girl Freesia


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm confused would you like a signature or not? :?


----------



## bouchie11982 (Sep 8, 2007)

not now, im sorry 
i forgot i had photoshop on my computer. it's just been one of those weeks.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Its ok  , thanks for letting me know :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to Cat Forum! Cute kitty you have there :lol:


----------

